# Shrimp Products Review #2



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

so awhile back jkam had a product review on mosura Gravidas.
Shrimp Products Review

its my turn for a shrimp product review =)

Hayashi Pro Breeding Diet

It all started with my CRS. i had 10 of them and couple years later i have 80.
well for the last 2 years none of my 80 CRS got berried let alone talk about getting saddled. I just let it slide and shrugged my shoulder and said one day. One day. Well that day never came, and few weeks ago i started searching for shrimp products and came about Hayashi Pro Breeding Diet.

I bought it knowing it might or might not work, got nothing to lose but $$$.
i started feeding all my shrimp tanks the Hayashi Pro breeding diet and within 4 days i got 8 different shrimps berried. 3 Cherry,1 CBS,1 PFR, 1 Blue pearl,1 blueberry,1 green.

and the best thing. i even noticed one CRS saddled. i was shocked.
so i kept feeding them the food and what do you know i got more pregnet shrimps.its been about 2 weeks since feeding the food. i now I got 17 shrimps pregnet and guess what.... one of them is a CRS.

I now also got a 2nd CRS saddled.
when i feed them this food a few shrimp swim around the tank "dancing" like when using Mosura Eros.
I like to think of this as a true success story.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

where can you buy this stuff.. it sounds legit


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

Hayashi Pro - Crystal Red Shrimp & Sulawesi Shrimp Products
Singapore, Europe, US
so it says on its website as distributors.
i also have somefor sale

oh forgot to mention
in addition feeding the food in the last 2 weeks, I also added mineral power, catus wood, to all the tanks. I dont think it changed any thing though? maybe the power... and shrimps have to be mature as well...


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

here is a pic of my berried CRS!








a few days ago i noticed another saddled CRS well today it got berried!!! WOOOOO









as of right now i noticed another 2 saddled CRS!


----------

